# looking for livery in Kinross /Milnathort area



## bayhorses (5 September 2016)

looking for livery for 2 horses in kinross / milnathort area


----------



## smurf (6 September 2016)

Tillyochie mains Kinross ? Amazing facilities.


----------



## Dizzy socks (6 September 2016)

KA equestrian? Baltree?


----------



## bayhorses (6 September 2016)

thank you will try and contact them we are moving to the muckart area  now so looking for something quite close


----------

